# Off smell while in heat



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

First of all I will admit that I am paranoid about pyometra and am convinced she will get it-i realize the chances are very low since it is her first heat but know that it can happen-yes I can be a hypochondriac when it comes to my critters!

Kenzie's on day 20 of her first heat.
She still has a discharge-it seems clear now
She's acting totally fine wanting to play and romp
She's eating great-big normal appetite
But her discharge smells bad-almost like a dirty feet smell
Is this normal for them to smell? Obviously if she shows any sign of feeling off, I'll take her to the vet ASAP. Just wondering if his is normal for them to smell or if the smell alone is vet worthy?

I cannot wait to get her spayed!!


----------



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

I never noticed any odor when Molly was in heat, but I didn't purposely try to smell anything.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

I noticed the smell when I was petting her belly!
I called my vet since Guinness has decided to start limping today and mentioned it to them. They said she shouldn't smell, so I'm bringing both dogs in today in about 1 hr


----------



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

Jennifer1 said:


> I noticed the smell when I was petting her belly!
> I called my vet since Guinness has decided to start limping today and mentioned it to them. They said she shouldn't smell, so I'm bringing both dogs in today in about 1 hr


I hope both dogs are fine!! Good luck.. Keep us updated


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Shalva (Jul 16, 2008)

i think it depends on how sensitive your nose is....I do notice an off smell when my girls are in season.... and my boys definitely notice a smell when the girls are in season


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Geez, my Roni stunk to high heaven when she had her first season-or at least she did in the closed confines of the van for 3 hours on the way to a show!

I didn't notice it nearly as much in the house but I could still smell her.


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

The vet also thought the smell was off. We did cytology and a lot of neutrophils present-too many for day 20 in her opinion. Also bacteria. Since she is acting fine and eating well she suspects it is vaginosis and we are starting her on cephalexin. I'm going to keep an eye on her and if she shows any signs of not feeling well to bring her back immediately.

Guinness appears to have arthritis in both shoulders. We're starting him on adequan and bring him back for X-rays if the injections don't seem to work


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

Mine smelled yuck to me if I did not wash their bits and pieces at least once day especially before going to bed and baby wiped the area multiple times a day! They would come in from outside pottying with 110% supervision with a leash and then immediately pick up a back leg so I could wipe!


----------

